# Weekly Photo Challenge #28 for Week of 1/24/16



## wvdawg (Jan 24, 2016)

This week's theme is - Selective Color - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 27, 2016)

My attempt at selective color


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 27, 2016)

Awesome!  Thanks for getting the week kicked off with a great shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 27, 2016)

*Back to the ball .  . .*

These stitches aren't red any more.


----------



## marknga (Jan 28, 2016)

Grace Potter in Athens this past Tuesday night


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 28, 2016)

I remember when she opened for McGraw/Chesney tour.  Pretty good entertainer.  Good capture!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 29, 2016)

I figured I might desat the background but "Mother Nature" did it for me with the gray skies


----------



## marknga (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry guys I really didn't pay attention the challenge description did I.
Great shots y'all.


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice shots, everyone.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 29, 2016)

marknga said:


> Sorry guys I really didn't pay attention the challenge description did I.
> Great shots y'all.



It is your interpretation Mark - looks like you selected some great colors!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 29, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I figured I might desat the background but "Mother Nature" did it for me with the gray skies



Natural selection!  Good one Mike!


----------

